# LF: 1, 3, 4!!! & WA Updated ->1.19.21<--Finally opened Series 2&4 Full Boxes, Big Update!



## sombetch (Nov 12, 2020)

Hello there friends and fellow collectors,
I'm looking to exchange my duplicates to finish out my collection of the Series 1-4 cards.
New cards [01.09.2021] have period after numbers, ex: 301.
* Highly sought after c:

What I'm looking for!
Series Ones,
010 Pascal
033 Bill
077 Cherry*
100 Walker  [Pending]

I completed Series 2!!! ^-^

Series Threes,
212 Timmy [Pending]
217 Jingle
218 Lily
234 Marina*
292 Baabara
294 Maple [Pending]

Series Foooooours!
301. Isabelle [Pending]
306. Tommy [Pending]
308. Leilani [Pending]
311. Lottie
318. Stitches*
321. Mallary [Pending]
323. Katt [Pending]
327. Penelope [Pending]
331. Pashmina
338. Fang
339. Frita [Pending]
340. Tex [Pending]
341. Melba
345. Naomi [Pending]
346. Peewee
356. Pietro
359. Apple
362. Static
364. Zucker*
373. Pompom [Pending]
380. Kevin [Pending]
383. Hippeux [Pending]
384. Margie
385. Lucky*
392. Cranston [Pending]
395. Cally [Pending]
396. Simon [Pending]
399. Twiggy

Welcome Amiibo!
All of them!!!

WA01. Vivian
WA02. Hopkins
WA03. June
WA04. Piper
WA05. Paolo
WA06. Hornsby
WA07. Stella
WA08. Tybalt
WA09. Huck
WA10. Sylvana
WA11. Boris
WA12. Wade
WA13. Carrie
WA14. Ketchup
WA15. Rex
WA16. Stu
WA17. Ursala
WA18. Jacob
WA19. Maddie
WA20. Billy
WA21. Boyd
WA22. Bitty
WA23. Maggie
WA24. Murphy
WA25. Plucky
WA26. Sandy
WA27. Claude
WA28. Raddle
WA29. Julia
WA30. Louie
WA31. Bea
WA32. Admiral
WA33. Ellie
WA34. Boots
WA35. Weber
WA36. Candi
WA37. Leopold
WA38. Spike
WA39. Cashmere
WA40. Tad
WA41. Norma
WA42. Gonzo
WA43. Sprocket
WA44. Snooty
WA45. Olive
WA46. Dobie
WA47. Buzz
WA48. Cleo
WA49. Ike
WA50. Tasha

Alright! So, what I have currently to trade!
[will be updating regularly]

Series Twos,
103. Kicks x2
104. Labelle
105. Copper
106. Booker [Pending]
107 Katie
108. Tommy x2
109. Porter
110 Leila
111. Shrunk x2
112. Don x4
113. Isabelle x4
114. Blanca
117. Jack
118 Poncho x2
120. Ozzie
121. Tia
122. Lucha
124 Harry
125. Gwen
126. Coach x2   [Pending 1/2]
127 Kitt x2
128. Tom
129. Tipper x4
130. Prince x5
132. Vladimir
133. Savannah x2
134. Kidd x3
137. Cookie
138. Sly x3 [Pending 1/3]
140. Avery
142. Peck
145 Carmen x3
146. Rodney x5
147. Scout x2
148. Whitney
149. Broccolo
150. Coco
151. Groucho [Pending]
152. Wendy
153. Alfonso
154. Rhonda x2
155. Butch x3
157. Moose [Pending]
158. Timbra x4
160. Pekoe x2
162 Mathilda x2
163. Ed
164. Bianca
166. Kitty x3
168. Nan
169 Bud
172. Agnes x2 [Pending 1/2]
173. Julian
174. Bettina x2
175. Jay
176. Sprinkle
177 Flip
178. Hugh
180. Pecan
181. Drake x2 [Pending1/2]
182 Alice
184. Anicotti x2 [Pending 1/2]
185. Chops x2
186. Charlise x2
190. Vesta
192. Pango x2
193. Keaton x2
194. Gladys x3
197. Kid Cat x2 [Pending 1/2]
199 Big Top x2
200 Rocket

Series Threes,
207 Mabel x2
210 Cyrus x2
211 Grams x3
219 Anchovy [Pending]
220 Tabby
224 Paula [Pending]
227 Rodeo
229 Cousteau
232 Canberra
235 Spork
247 Wart Jr [Pending]
249 Beardo
250 Ava x2
258  Daisy x2
259 Stinky
262 Blanche x3
266 Joey [Pending]
269 Bree x2  [Pending 1/2]
273 Moe x2
278 Dora
286 Cube
287 Claudia
290 Caroline [Pending]
293 Rolf x2
296 Soleil
298 Derwin
300 Chrissy [Pending]

Series four!

304. Phineas x2
305. Celeste x2
307. Gracie
310. Timmy x2
324. Graham  x2
328. Boone
329. Broffina x2
330. Croque
336. Pierce x2
337. Queenie x3
342. Bones
347. Tammy x2
348. Olaf x2
349. Lucy
353. Elise
354. Walt
360. Rod
369. Sylvia
375. Becky x3
377. Sydney
378. Barold
381. Gloria
382. Lobo
387. Rowan
389. Bruce x2
400. Robin


Post below that you're interested and I will PM you, or feel free to PM me right away ^-^


----------



## Chungus (Nov 14, 2020)

Are you still looking for Camofrog?


----------



## Brutemus (Nov 17, 2020)

I have Ricky and Rooney for trade


----------



## sombetch (Nov 21, 2020)

Bump! updated! <3


----------



## bunyip360 (Dec 2, 2020)

I’ll trade you Timmy for Prince


----------



## krusters (Dec 10, 2020)

I have 126 Coach, 221 Kody, and 265 Gala!
I was hoping to trade for your 140 Avery, 197 Kid Cat, and 214 Don!


----------



## JamminJolteon (Dec 27, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## harpyeye (Dec 27, 2020)

Howdy! I have Tortimer (015), Timmy (212), Maple (294), and Ricky (239). Would like Isabelle (113), Mabel (207), Tangy (244), and Big Top (199). There are other cards you have that I need too, I'm up to discuss but those are my first choices!

Sorry I traded these cards!


----------



## Gold&Porcelain (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello! I'm interested in 168 Nan, 238 Friga, 255 Wolfgang and 277 Monty. I have 023 Cheri, 027 Lopez, 043 Puck and 267 Pippy available for trade!


----------



## Chungus (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi again! Want to trade:

Hippeaux --> Daisy
Kevin --> Agnes
Penelope --> Caroline


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello! Would you be willing to trade your:

227 Rodeo
266 Joey
347 Tammy

For my:

306 Tommy 
321 Mallary
339 Frita


----------



## harpyeye (Jan 15, 2021)

Sent a PM!


----------

